# Love the dumb arsonist



## cda (Jul 31, 2018)

https://www.usatoday.com/videos/new...-video-setting-fire-nyc-gas-station/37217643/


I guess he wanted a new car


----------



## fatboy (Jul 31, 2018)

WOW!

Complete moron.........


----------



## cda (Jul 31, 2018)

I wonder what those red tanks above my head are??

Gas additive?


----------

